
Ask HN: How to stay focused when You're getting through a divorce - hilti
I know that&#x27;s not tech question, but maybe here are some guys in the same situation.<p>Right now I am married for 10 years, we have two little boys (8 and 3 years old), build a house and I started my own business with app development and online marketing consulting 6 months ago.<p>Since february things at home are getting worse and I decided to move out for some time to calm things down.
Honestly ... it&#x27;s really hard to stay focused on projects when You&#x27;re going through this. But I need to because I&#x27;ve increased costs (appartment &amp; living costs for me).<p>Any advice from You guys?
======
sharp11
One thing that us nerds might not think of but which I think can be immensely
helpful is talking to a good therapist. It's a really tough situation… Try not
to approach it by hunkering down in isolation. Be proactive about finding a
resolution ASAP.

~~~
hilti
Thanks man!

